# [baselayout] /etc/conf.d/clock est devenu bizarre[resolu]

## Biloute

Lorsque je boot, j'ai un message d'erreur.

Voici ce que ça donne :

```
# /etc/init.d/clock stop

/etc/conf.d/clock: line 26: Caractère de fin de fichier (EOF) prématuré lors de la recherche du « " » correspondant

/etc/conf.d/clock: line 27: Erreur de syntaxe : fin de fichier prématurée

 * Service clock stopping

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Service clock stopped

# /etc/init.d/clock start

/etc/conf.d/clock: line 26: Caractère de fin de fichier (EOF) prématuré lors de la recherche du « " » correspondant

/etc/conf.d/clock: line 27: Erreur de syntaxe : fin de fichier prématurée

 * Service clock starting

 Your TIMEZONE in /etc/conf.d/clock is still set to Factory!

 * Service clock started

#
```

J'ai essayé d'effacer /etc/conf.d/clock et de le recréer mais rien n'y fait.

----------

## Gaby

Salut,

J'ai déjà eu cette erreur là, j'ai mis du temps à comprendre mais c'était simplement un " manquant. Vérifie bien que tout va bien de ce coté là.

Gaby

----------

## Biloute

Bien vu.

j'avais CLOCK=local"

----------

